# Klon



## K Pedals (Oct 1, 2019)

Just finished this


----------



## Barry (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 1, 2019)

Barry said:


> Nice!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 2, 2019)

Beautiful job. It's immaculate. Very clear photo, too


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 2, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Beautiful job. It's immaculate. Very clear photo, too


Thanks man!!!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 2, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Beautiful job. It's immaculate. Very clear photo, too



What JBK said +1

Mike


----------



## thedwest (Oct 2, 2019)

That looks great!


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 2, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> What JBK said +1
> 
> Mike


Thanks man!!!


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 2, 2019)

thedwest said:


> That looks great!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 2, 2019)

Purty!  Very clean build.  And excellent photos.  I don't like IC sockets, especially the stamped-pin ones, but that's just me.  You might want to tape up that battery clip so it doesn't short to anything.

Which diodes did you use for clipping and where did you get them?


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks man!!! Yeah I’ve never had a problem with the sockets before... why do you not like them? I’ve noticed you said that before... I used the D9E...


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 2, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> I used the D9K which is the ones the original use...



I bought those D9K as well...can’t wait to build mine this weekend ! 

Again sweet looking build...

Mike


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 2, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> I bought those D9K as well...can’t wait to build mine this weekend !
> 
> Again sweet looking build...
> 
> Mike


Thanks man... Yeah I meant the D9E...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 2, 2019)

IC sockets are just one more thing to go wrong.  The stamped metal ones lose their spring after a few cycles and are generally unreliable.  When I do use IC sockets, and I have when I plan on swapping ICs, I use the machined pin sockets.  The other problem with IC sockets is they increase the path length from the IC to the board.  Not such a big deal with pedals, but I've done some high-speed digital work and the sockets caused problems.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 2, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> IC sockets are just one more thing to go wrong.  The stamped metal ones lose their spring after a few cycles and are generally unreliable.  When I do use IC sockets, and I have when I plan on swapping ICs, I use the machined pin sockets.  The other problem with IC sockets is they increase the path length from the IC to the board.  Not such a big deal with pedals, but I've done some high-speed digital work and the sockets caused problems.


Oh ok...


----------



## Barry (Oct 2, 2019)

I favor the machined pin sockets too


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 2, 2019)

Barry said:


> I favor the machined pin sockets too


You guys talking about these??


----------



## Barry (Oct 2, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> You guys talking about these??


Yes, a bit tougher to get the pins into, but much better fit


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 2, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Thanks man... Yeah I meant the D9E...



Yea my bad ..I bought them from mr Pedalpcb , I have so many components #  running in my head as of late they are running together ...lol


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 2, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Yea my bad ..I bought them from mr Pedalpcb , I have so many components #  running in my head as of late they are running together ...lol


Yeah I feel the same way...


----------

